# I need suggestions for a good pair of earphones



## cyberxtremer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

Recently my pair of nokia earphones (The ones you get with  Nokia N91) fell down and broke. i was using using them for over 5 years  and it was unbeatable. But now I have to buy a new pair. 

I am looking for a set that provides me the best clarity and depth. I mean my broken pair was good in every aspect

Can anyone suggest me a new set of earphones?

Budget : Upto Rs. 1000


I also heard about TekFusion. Are these better than the N91 stock pair ?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Defiantly better than any stock headphone.


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Defiantly better than any stock headphone.



Have you tried out the N91 stock earphones ? No offence, but i havent seen a better pair till today


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 15, 2012)

It's must be good but go check your self then tell what the difference between both.
I have lots of headphone and IEM . It's comparable to  my sound magic e10m
Which has a cost of 2.5k. Go chech some review on techenclave you can find your answer their .


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> It's must be good but go check your self then tell what the difference between both.
> I have lots of headphone and IEM . It's comparable to  my sound magic e10m
> Which has a cost of 2.5k. Go chech some review on techenclave you can find your answer their .




And can you suggest any other good ones in the price range. And how long does it last ? As I see its a new company and not very known


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 15, 2012)

cyberxtremer said:


> And can you suggest any other good ones in the price range. And how long does it last ? As I see its a new company and not very known


Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com
SoundMAGIC PL21 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com
You can check the review of both iem.


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com
> SoundMAGIC PL21 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com
> You can check the review of both iem.




Thanks Siddharth.Beam. And if anyone can suggest me a place in Pune where I can test these earphones before making a final purchase


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 15, 2012)

or if you can increase your budget a bit more so definitely VSonic GR99 

No other IEM in the market has a performance like GR99 at this price in the market only if you can increase your budget.

You can check it's review here:

Multi-IEM Review - 249 IEMs compared (Final Audio FI-BA-SB and FI-BA-SA added 08/03/12)


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

Meelectronics M6 if you are "BASS" lover
Soundmagic PL11 : Nice mid and low frequencies
Soundmagic PL21 : good all rounder

PS : I love bass and using meelectrnice M6 from last 1 year and day by day it is going great. Apart from bass it has more then expected mid and lows


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> or if you can increase your budget a bit more so definitely VSonic GR99
> 
> No other IEM in the market has a performance like GR99 at this price in the market only if you can increase your budget.
> 
> ...




Thanks for linking me to this thread. Wondering why I didnt see it before. But this is too huge a list and makes me more confused 



havoknation said:


> Meelectronics M6 if you are "BASS" lover
> Soundmagic PL11 : Nice mid and low frequencies
> Soundmagic PL21 : good all rounder
> 
> PS : I love bass and using meelectrnice M6 from last 1 year and day by day it is going great. Apart from bass it has more then expected mid and lows



Thanks, these look good. Can you suggest me a good shop in Pune where I can get a chance to test these, alongwith other earphones ?


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> or if you can increase your budget a bit more so definitely VSonic GR99
> 
> No other IEM in the market has a performance like GR99 at this price in the market only if you can increase your budget.
> 
> ...



Thanks i will definitely check these out. And thanks for the link I wonder how I missed this thread  .. However, its making me even more confused 



havoknation said:


> Meelectronics M6 if you are "BASS" lover
> Soundmagic PL11 : Nice mid and low frequencies
> Soundmagic PL21 : good all rounder
> 
> PS : I love bass and using meelectrnice M6 from last 1 year and day by day it is going great. Apart from bass it has more then expected mid and lows



Thanks I will check these out too. Can you suggest me a place in Pune where I can sound test these  and other earphones too ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2012)

Buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone online, SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

review by an indian for the indians(i meant considering price,availability etc) 
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48

edit: order before 16th august & use code "SETMEFREE" to get Rs.43 discount to get this for Rs.378 only.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey do you still have Nokia N91 ?? I am fan of that phone. Unbeatable sound quality in earphones.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 15, 2012)

cyberxtremer said:


> Thanks i will definitely check these out. And thanks for the link I wonder how I missed this thread  .. However, its making me even more confused




That is why I posted in your klipsch S3 IEM thread that you didn't make a good VFM purchase. VSonic GR99 which is much cheaper than the klipsch S3 you bought and also VSonic GR02 Bass Edition is much better than the klipsch S3 you bought.


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hey do you still have Nokia N91 ?? I am fan of that phone. Unbeatable sound quality in earphones.



Yes I still have them although the HDD doesnt work anymore. The sound quality is anyday better than my iPOD classic. I was using its earphones for last 5 years when my ipod fell down 2 days back with the earphone's jack hitting the floor and bent completely. Perfect build quality and sound. 


Today I tested a pair skullcandy pair (costing Rs. 1500) and the sound was good, but a little high treble and low depth. So now that I gave an example, it will be easier to suggest a good pair. I have read a lot of reviews but I would like to soundtest before buying any pair.

I need a pair with very good depth same or better than my older ones. You know the phone and its sound well, maybe you can suggest better


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

cyberxtremer said:


> Thanks I will check these out too. Can you suggest me a place in Pune where I can sound test these  and other earphones too ?



See I am personally using ME6 so you can check out mine anytime.. regarding audiophile place, so there is nothing in Pune. Try Pristinenote Mumbai or may be next year, Havok Nation pune will be the biggest audiophile place of Pune


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 15, 2012)

havoknation said:


> See I am personally using ME6 so you can check out mine anytime.. regarding audiophile place, so there is nothing in Pune. Try Pristinenote Mumbai or may be next year, Havok Nation pune will be the biggest audiophile place of Pune



I was thinking exactly the same - to have a place only for audiophiles. Best of luck with your store il surely visit it . For now, am confused amidst so many brands and reviews that I cant make a purchase without testing it myself


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2012)

cyberxtremer said:


> Yes I still have them although the HDD doesnt work anymore. The sound quality is anyday better than my iPOD classic. I was using its earphones for last 5 years when my ipod fell down 2 days back with the earphone's jack hitting the floor and bent completely. Perfect build quality and sound.
> 
> 
> Today I tested a pair skullcandy pair (costing Rs. 1500) and the sound was good, but a little high treble and low depth. So now that I gave an example, it will be easier to suggest a good pair. I have read a lot of reviews but I would like to soundtest before buying any pair.
> ...



oh ...that was quite unfortunate.

Well I am not an audiophile so I dont have too mcuh idea about the audio stuffs , but AFAIK , N91 is one of the best portable consumer device and I heard its sound only with stock earphones . But it amazed me.  

Currently I am using Nokia N95 8GB with the SO called Tekfusion Twinwoofer , which is actually a little bit over-hyped earphone.
I am content with the sound quality , but it could have been better.
Though , N95 8gb is pathetic when it comes to sound quality in earphones.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 16, 2012)

Tekfusion twinwoofer is a very over-hyped earphone in the thinkdigit forum only and on flipkart ofcourse. There is nothing special about this earphones on other forum. This earphone has an artificial clarity in it's sound, treble bumped. The "best" word to describe twinwoofers sound is "bright".


----------

